# [photoshoot] AGAINST...(pic heavy)



## snowkei (Sep 26, 2008)

hello ladies, I haven't post for a while...
I've been busy recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and today I'll share my work with u, I am MA for a photoshoot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MD's bare face 





what I use
1.  MUF water-base foundation #20
2.  Kryolan cream foundatio 
3.  Guerlien parure aqua liquid foundation #02
4.  Chanel loose powder #30
5.  UDPP
6.  MAC f/l #blacktrack
7.  MAC e/s #firespot
8.  MAC blush #prism
9.  MAC MSF #Dark. Glissade
10. MAC l/s #freckle tone










[addition 1]
1. MAC eye kohl e/l #smolder
2. MAC e/s #carbon
3. black mascara (1-2)
4. MAC blush #flirt & tease
5. MAC l/s #media
6. Stila l/g #minty mint





(1-2)









[addtion 2]
1.Stila l/g #minty mint
2.MAC e/s #carbon















some others...


















hope u'll like'em


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2008)

You are always inspiring... you have are so talented.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 26, 2008)

That's stunning! You're really good


----------



## Esperansa_b (Sep 26, 2008)

So fun to see your works always.. 
This is so awesome, cool, fashionable and artistic and yet you made her so pretty. You're so talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Sep 26, 2008)

Lovely makeup and a stunning 'shoot.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 26, 2008)

You are amazing!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow!...er...uh..*cough* how much do you charge to make me look fierce?*cough, cough* What?


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 26, 2008)

*~*You are amazing!!!! You did a great job!!!*~*


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 26, 2008)

You did such an amazing job


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 26, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## rbella (Sep 26, 2008)

You are truly amazing.  And what I would aspire to be if I was an MA.  Thank you so much for remembering to come on here and post for us!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 26, 2008)

Your work is amazing!! Please post more! So great!


----------



## boudoir (Sep 26, 2008)

WOW! that's incredible!


----------



## Nox (Sep 26, 2008)

You have some magically talented hands my dear!  I always look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 26, 2008)

you are amzing. really love it.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 26, 2008)

You're so talented!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 26, 2008)

Holy shit, you are going to go very far in this business! Amazing!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Sep 26, 2008)

very beautiful & artistic. you've got fierce talent snowkei!
love it!


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow those are so amazing! the shots and of course the make up! 
you're so talented!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 26, 2008)

You have got MAD skills.  Your work is an inspiration!

I love the deconstructed, grungy, industrial looks you did.  The shoot looks like it was amazing.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 26, 2008)

I always look forward to your FOTD's


----------



## nikki (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow, that is great!!!  You are a very talented lady!  I am jealous ;-)


----------



## nafster (Sep 27, 2008)

wow hot photoshoot!


----------



## ilovegreen (Sep 27, 2008)

Great Job !


----------



## PinkPearl (Sep 27, 2008)

this is sooo amazing!! you are truly talented! thanks for posting!


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 27, 2008)

great work!


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Dec 9, 2008)

u are so awesome!


----------



## devin (Dec 9, 2008)

very nice!!! great work!


----------



## amethystangel (Dec 10, 2008)

You are an amazing artist! x


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 10, 2008)

I really loved that eyeliner!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Dec 10, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## belldandy13 (Dec 11, 2008)

you are such an inspiration!!!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Dec 13, 2008)

very pretty model and great makeup!


----------



## MamaLaura (Dec 13, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## bebeflamand (Dec 15, 2008)

So very creative, absolutely loving each look


----------



## bsquared (Dec 15, 2008)

very talented!


----------

